# Building a new humidor (pictures included)



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Because I have 4 days off this weekend I decided I would tackle the problem of storing my cigars. Because I have little will power and the devil site has me hook line and sinker my 2 - 50 count humidors are no longer sufficient. The cheap one will be a temporary holding box for trades and contests. The second one my son bought me for Christmas (a very nice engraved unit). That unit will be used for the everyday smokes and those that will be available at a moments notice. The new one will be for the main storage of new sticks and will be sitting on the night stand next to my bed so I can guard it! The rough size will be 22 inches long 12 inches deep and 8 inches high. That comes out to 2112 cubic inches. Based on the average 100 count humidor (700 ci), I figure it will hold around 300 cigars. I will take a few pictures as I go and hope to have it completed before the 8th of 9th of January.

Day one:
Goal - Build main box body and get one coat of stain applied.

I work in the building industry so I have access to plenty of wood scraps. The main body will be finish grade plywood that I picked up a few months back with no real purpose at the time.










Here I have ripped down ¾ inch poplar for the bottom and top of the plywood. The bottom will hang over the inside so I have something to support the floor of the humidor.










Here the sides are assembled with the tops and bottoms. I have grooved out the top and bottom of the outside to allow for a flush mount of trim.










A better view










Here the sides have been cut and are ready to assemble.










A close up of the ends.










The main body is complete. All joints are glued and nailed using a small brad.










Here I am gluing the trim to the body. Once completed I will sand the seams flush.










Trim is complete. The top will be sanded flush to allow for a larger lip for the lid. The bottom is raised slightly off the bottom.










Sanded and ready for the first coat of stain.










I choose a rosewood stain. 2 coats of stain will probably create the look I want. I like the dark woods where the wood grain is just slightly visible. This will also help blend in the 2 different kinds of wood used. The trim was just pine.










Sanding took about 2 hours. I started with 120 grit sandpaper and finished with 220. A quick rub down with steel wool and this puppy is as smooth as a baby's bottom.










As expected the first coat of stain is too light for my taste. Another coat in the morning before the wife gets up.










Hopefully I will get at least one coat of urethane on the body tomorrow. I also need to decide on the top. I have not made up my mind if I want glass in it or not yet. I will update this post as I go and hope to have it done in a week.

Chas


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

That looks like some quality right there........i would let it sit AT LEAST a month b4 sticking cigars in it though to let the chemicals/vapors evaporate as best they can.....GOOD WORK!!


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

This is looking good. Can't wait to see the rest of the story. I like stories with pictures. :ss


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I agree with the guys, it looks great. I am looking forward to the finished product:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Great looking project and pics keep them coming ,nice HD paint stick


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*Very nice work. I look forward to seeing pictures of the completed project. :tu*


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

That is amazing dude.


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Very Cool. Can't wait for the finished product.


----------



## BlueWaterStogie (Nov 23, 2007)

Must be nice to have that kind of skill. Thanks for the pix - keep 'em coming.

BWS


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

Sweet, Sweet box. I wish I the know how to do that kind of work. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## JohnnieSRT-4-cl (Nov 12, 2007)

That looks awesome, great work!


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work:tu

Looking forward to following the build


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Great pics they really complement your talent. I agree that you should let it sit for at least a month to "air out" the vapors and to cure.:tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

very pretty box you got there!
keep us updated!


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

I want one!!!!


----------



## Diesel (Dec 15, 2007)

I love the way it looks so far. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## IceChant (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks great, keep us updated
. :tu


----------



## Lionfish (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow, that looks great! I cant wait to see the finished project.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

very nice work, and again keep those pics coming!!!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

beautiful craftmanship. that will be a fine humidor when you are finished! congrats!:tu


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Very nice work, what talent!

Having a humidor you built yourself will be very cool.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words. I just wish I had better tools. Woodworking is not my profession so I have just basic stuff. That makes it a bit harder and more time consuming. I have the second coat of stain on it already this morning but it is slow drying since I am in the cold northeast and the temp in the garage is just below 60 degrees. Once it dries enough to touch I will see if I can set inside and start the lid. I was going to go with a glass top but decided to just make it out of wood. 

Off to the local hardware store for more supplies and should have some more progress and photos tonight.

Chas


----------



## scoutmaster022 (Feb 1, 2007)

Looks great, keep us updated:cb


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice project! Looks like you have some talent. Can't wait to see the finished product. Nice job!


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Looking good. :tu


----------



## slk333 (Dec 16, 2004)

beautiful work:tu


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

This looks great!

I am looking forward to seeing the even bigger one you build next year! :r


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Very nice start you got going there! :tu


----------



## Dblbogie (Nov 2, 2006)

Great work. Have you thought about what you are lining the box with? I am sure the guys here can provide sources for spanish cedar or maybe using luane?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

brigey said:


> *Very nice work. I look forward to seeing pictures of the completed project. :tu*


:tpd::tu:tu


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Day Two:

Goal - Build top, get one coat of stain applied and second coat the main body.



















First thing I did this morning was second coat the body. Now that is the color I was looking for. A bit chilly in the garage this morning so as soon as the top tacked up I moved it inside to the kitchen table. Off to the local lumber yard to buy the material for the top.










I wanted the two flat spots on the two trim pieces to match up when the lid was closed so I had to do a little trimming of the board on the inside of the lid so I would have room for the cedar. I also cut a grove to recess the top trim so I could sand it smooth when complete.










Here I have the top and sides of the top together and will now install the trim.










All assembled and ready for stain. I spent about 2 hours sanding the top since it will be the most prominent thing you see when you look down at it.










Another view.










First coat of stain is a bit darker than the first coat of the body but it will need another just to be sure.

The body was still not dry enough as of this post to apply a coat of urethane so I will have to wait until tomorrow to apply the first coat. So far all is going about as planed except the slow drying times. Oh well its winter so I will just deal with it.

Chas


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

Damn, Chas, that looks sweet!!


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am jelous ! Very very impressive job! Keep up the good work and I am looking foward to the finished product!

Jon:ss


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

That is really good looking. I wish I had the skills to do something like that.:tu Keep us updated. I love to see projects like this.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Is it possible that these pictures can get any better? Absolutely Amazing Chas!


300th post


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

This is looking great!

Can't wait to see tomorrow's progress :tu


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Linder said:


> I am looking forward to seeing the even bigger one you build next year!


Next year? I do not even have this one done yet and find myself planning the next one.:hn



Dblbogie said:


> Great work. Have you thought about what you are lining the box with? I am sure the guys here can provide sources for spanish cedar or maybe using luane?


There is a woodcrafters store about an hour from me and they sell Spanish cedar. I have not got that far yet but that is what I plan on using. That will be the most expensive part of this project since I got a lot of the wood for nothing.



chippewastud79 said:


> Is it possible that these pictures can get any better?


I have been reducing the photos and converting them to gifs just for the size and loading times because there are so many of them. Once I get a coat or 2 of polyurethane on them I will upload a high quality image. I know some of them look a bit fuzzy but just trying to be web friendly.

Chas


----------



## Mullet (Oct 22, 2007)

this thread belongs in the hall of fame.


----------



## Kondour (Dec 28, 2007)

That Humidor is beautiful ChasDen!!! Keep up the good work!! Can't wait to see it finished. How many smokes will it hold? What's the process of getting the chemical smell out from the stain?
Cheers,
Derek


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

You have some pretty good skills there. Take your time as there is no need to rush it. This could be something that you and your family use for a very long time.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Day 3: Setbacks

Not sure what happened but when I woke up and checked the humidor on day 3 something had gone horribly wrong. The only thing I can figure there was something in the rag I used to wipe down after the final coat of stain. It looked like oil and vinegar. So I spent the day stripping off the last coat of stain and re-sanding the whole thing. At this point the humidor shell is complete and the final coat of stain is on and dry. I have 1 coat of polyurethane on it sanded and the second coat is drying as I type this. I ordered the cedar today and they say it will take a week to get here. The beads get ordered tomorrow.

Here is a picture after the first coat of poly and before sanding. The lid is sitting on the base to give you an idea of what the final product will look like.











Over the next week I will apply at least 4 more coats of poly and post a higher quality picture then. Once the cedar gets here I will line the box and make the shelves. I will update this again then.

Chas


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

Damn that thing looks nice, you do great work. How many sticks you think you'll fit in there?


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

You sir are a fine craftsman! Excellent work and thanks for sharing the process. Great pictures!
:tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice work! You could make a little side business here I think.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

nozero said:


> You sir are a fine craftsman! Excellent work and thanks for sharing the process. Great pictures!
> :tu


Thanks.

The inside measurements work out after cedar to 20 by 11.5 by 6.5 high. That's just a tad less than 1500 square inches. I figure around 300 sticks of assorted sizes.

Chas


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Awesome work. You're clearly very skilled. Can't wait to see your cabinet humi next month


----------



## sames (Oct 23, 2007)

That is absolutely awesome.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Last days of polyurethane. I have 6 coats on now and the final coat will make it 7.
Below are a few shots of if before the final sanding.



















After the first coat of poly I used a #0000 steel wool pad to smooth out the high spots and dust. 
I repeated this after each of the first 4 coats.










Here I am wet sanding using 400 grit wet sandpaper. 
Rinse the sandpaper often under running water to prevent clogging. 
Just prior to the final coat I used a 600 grit paper. 
The following pictures show the unit before its final coat of poly.










The key to wet sanding is to just smooth out the finish without removing everything you just put on. 
Wood grain naturally rises when it gets wet so the key is to sand it as smooth as you can before you stain.



















My goal is a super high gloss mirror like finish. Some people prefer a duller finish so you would then choose a different poly.

Here are a few shots after the final coat.










The digital camera that I have is very cheap so it was really hard o get a shot without a bunch of glare. Down side to having a high gloss finish. 
Hopefully next weekend when I line it with the cedar the weather will not be so overcast and I can get some good shots of the box using natural light.



















Now I am just waiting on the Spanish cedar and beads. 
I ordered the 65% Rh Heartfelt Humidity Beads from here:
http://www.heartfeltindustries.com/products.asp?cat=14. 
I ordered the Spanish cedar from Woodcraft Supply here:
http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=680. 
I already picked up my Indoor/Outdoor Thermometer with Hygrometer from RadioShack. 
Here is a link: http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2049773.

If everything arrives and goes as according to plan, by this time next week it will be complete.

Chas


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

That really is beautiful. Even with your "cheap digital camera," the finish on the wood comes through glowingly.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Great job! Looks awesome and I'm sure it'll give you many years of great service. This is a piece you can display with great pride.


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

How much would you charge to build one? Just like yours? Its gorgeous


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

For the pics, you can tape a small piece of white balloon or wax paper over the flash. It will diffuse the light making it softer.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Very cool. I like how the edges picked up a little character from the sanding. Nice effect, whether it was intended or not :tu


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Thats really beautiful.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

that is really really nice

excellent work! :tu


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

What a beauty! Just fantastic my friend. I can only wish I had the skill you have. Please keep the pictures coming, I can't wait to see it finished. :tu


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

smokeyandthebandit05 said:


> How much would you charge to build one? Just like yours? Its gorgeous


LOL at this point in this project I would like to say there is not enough money. I have more time in this project than I ever anticipated going into it. I have learned a few things along the way and would change a few things next time. I love working with my hands and can see me building something bigger.



smokeyscotch said:


> For the pics, you can tape a small piece of white balloon or wax paper over the flash. It will diffuse the light making it softer.


Thanks for the tip, I will try it next time I take some pics.

Retirement will find me working in the garage, drinking Crown and smoking stogies.

Only 15 to 20 years to go. 

Chas


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

coming together nicely sir. :tu


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I really love project posts... you do great work. I look forward to the rest of the thread as well. keep us posted


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks awsome!!!!


----------



## acruce (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice.........


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

Having the right tools and skills is a God send. Very nice..


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Nicely done!! Can't wait to see it filled with your smokes. :tu


----------



## IceChant (Dec 7, 2007)

It looks great !
:tu


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

are you by any chance into cars? you seem to know what your doing with wetsanding and the grit of papers you are using at the right steps and everything. im impressed! on a car you would start with 120-160grit then bump it up to 250 then hit the prime with a 600grit slap on the basecoats and clearcoats with a wetsand of 1000 then followed up by 1500 or even 2000 grit. but thats on cars, not humidors. but none the less you seem to know what your doing! (btw you still got some orange peel :r). i dunno if anyone has any clue of what im talking about. anyways for those of you that dont know orange peel shows up on cars as lots of specs that look like the peel of an orange. domestic cars you MUST have that to match the paint. orange peel is not a bad thing, or a good thing... its just there a lotta times.

NONE THE LESS, you did an outstanding job with the paint, sanding, and the finish. coming from someone who is going to school for auto collision repair and painting i am impressed. hats off to you sir. :tu:tu:tu


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Oh to have your talent. I think I would be dangerous and would probably build myself way to big of a cabinet that would cost a fortune to fill.
Very nice work and Very impressive. Looking forward to seeing pics of that thing filled with smokes.:tu:ss


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the updated project pictures the humi looks better and better with each coat :tu


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

CigarMonkel said:


> are you by any chance into cars? you seem to know what your doing with wetsanding and the grit of papers you are using at the right steps and everything.


No I have been in the construction business all of my adult life so I have asked a bunch of questions and done a lot of projects over the years.



CigarMonkel said:


> (btw you still got some orange peel ). i dunno if anyone has any clue of what im talking about. anyways for those of you that dont know orange peel shows up on cars as lots of specs that look like the peel of an orange. domestic cars you MUST have that to match the paint. orange peel is not a bad thing, or a good thing... its just there a lotta times.


LOL I hoped no one would notice that. The big problem I have is the time of year (winter in the northeast) and working conditions (cold garage).

I picked up the cedar today so Saturday and Sunday should finish this thing off. I hope to have completed pictures up by Sunday night.

Chas


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

ChasDen said:


> LOL I hoped no one would notice that. The big problem I have is the time of year (winter in the northeast) and working conditions (cold garage).
> 
> Chas


:r its no biggy, i mean the only people who would notice that are people who know what they are looking for and take a look at it under a really good light. "HMMM I WONDER IF THIS HUMI HAS SOME ORANGE PEEL ON IT!!?!?!?!?! LETS TAKE A GANDER!" i think it'll add a nice touch cause it looked like you got most of it out just tiny bits here and there. it'll add some character to it. keep up the good work and the awesome pictures!


----------



## lynngod (Aug 18, 2007)

OUTSTANDING!!!!!, Exceptional, Excellent, First-rate, Supreme.

Yeah, I got a thesaurus, What, what!!


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

The time has come to Install the cedar in the new box. I bought 1/4 inch Spanish cedar for the bottom and sides and 3/16 for the top. The cedar is very soft so you need to be very careful working with it.










I placed the bottom in first. The boards I bought were 4 inches wide so 5 of them fit the inside width just right. When joining boards like this it is important to make sure the joints are as flush as possible. Here I am installing one of the planks. I used a 1/2 inch staple to hold the boards tight while the glue sets.










Here I am gluing the first side in. Because the inside is a finished piece I did not want any nail holes so here I have cut some temporary braces to hold the side tight while the glue sets. The first side piece installed is a full board (4 inches high). I repeated this on all 4 sides.

Once all the sides were completed I cut some 1/2 inch by 3/4 inch strips of oak to support the trays that will be on the top.










Here I have cut some more temporary braces to hold the oak in place until the glue sets. 
While I waited for that to set I installed the 3/16 cedar in the lid.










I have decided to not put any hinges on this box because it will be used mostly for aging and storing. 
I have 2 other small humidors that I will use for daily use.

Like any woodworking project, sanding is often the most time consuming part.

*It is also the one thing that can separate an outstanding piece from an average piece. *

Do not skimp on the sanding, you will not regret it. :tu

Once the oak supports were set I cut down some 2 inch cedar strips for the top portion of the sides.










I chose to have the sides higher than the base so when the lid is closed it creates a tight seal. 
Because these corners will be seen I mitered the corners. 
Once these set up over night I will round off the edges.










Once all sides were cut I placed them in place without glue to insure a good fit of the lid. 
The above shot is before glue (dry set).










Again I cut temporary supports to hold the pieces in place.

I picked up some black felt to glue on the bottom and on the lip between the top and base. That should seal it up pretty well. The box and lid are basically complete now. Some sanding on the final pieces and building the trays for the top is all that remains.

Hopefully tomorrow I will have some completed pictures to share.

Chas


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

The final day of construction has finally arrived. 
First thing I did this morning was to glue the felt on the bottom lip of the lid.










Using the same wood glue I have been using, I attached 3/4 inch felt strips on the lip. 
I used pins to hold the felt in place until the glue set up.

Then off to the garage I went to start construction of the trays. 
I decided on two equal trays, one on each side with a gap in the middle.
Should the need arise I can add a third one at a later date for more storage.










When working alone you sometimes need the help of a "jig" or template so to speak. 
The jig I made for these trays will allow me to handle the boxes during construction and sanding 
without worrying about collapsing them.










Once the glue set up enough to remove the clamps, I began the bottom. 
I cut 1 and 1/4 inch strips and spaced them a 1/4 inch apart. 
This will ensure good air flow around the sticks. 
By installing them in diagonal strips it also allowed me to use up a few 
cut offs that would have otherwise gone in the trash.

By mid day I had the trays completed and sanded.

Here is a shot of the completed humidor










With the lid off










Another










Here is a close up of the corner showing the felt.










I also rounded all the corners on the piece rising out of the base to make for easer lifting and closing of the lid.










I also rounded off all the corners of the trays. This will help protect them from chipping.










I have shot dozens of shots trying to capture the look of the finish without glare or reflection. 
Below is probably the closest representation of the color it actually looks like in person.










Besides a place to store my cigars I had a few goals going into this project.

1 - Build a piece of furniture that my wife would be proud to display in her house. *Check*
2 - Create a glass smooth finish that a drill sergeant would be proud of. *Check*
3 - When the whole thing was complete all the corners lined up.










They are off a hair so *b-* on that one.

*And do it without cutting any fingers off. :tu 
*
Now that its done all that remains is to season it and fill it.

Tonight I think I will take about an hour and just relax.










Hope you found something here of interest. I have had a blast doing it and sharing the experience.

Maybe I should go start a contest for when I will need something bigger&#8230;

Just kidding dear, in case she reads this.

Chas


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow. I envy your talent.

So where/when can I buy one?:ss


----------



## sames (Oct 23, 2007)

That is absolutely amazing. You did a great job. Awesome to see the finished product


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Man that is soooo awesome....I wish I had your wood working skills.
Yeah laugh it up guys..I'm ready to take your jokes now.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

One question, is there much smell from the glue/stain/laquer etc?
Will you have to wait long for it to dissipate?


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Awesome work!! :tu The line for others forms to the left.:dr


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

sames said:


> That is absolutely amazing. You did a great job. Awesome to see the finished product


:tpd: You really did an awesome job. I can't wait to see a picture of it filled up.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

That is awesome. Very very nice.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Chas, thank you brother for your time and this thread... I love project threads. You did GREAT work, enjoy it.


----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to share your project with us. I dable in woodwork but your project far exceeds my ability. That is an absolute beutiful piece of art you created.:tu

Mark


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful! 



Let us know when you fill 'er up!


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks great. Love to see a pic when its full.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Beautiful work!! Thanks for taking the time to share your project with us.:tu :tu


----------



## sandsman1 (Nov 20, 2007)

absolutely beautiful -- very nice job chas


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

That's awesome work:tu. Can't wait to see if filled.


----------



## Foz (Apr 14, 2005)

That's beautiful craftsmanship. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

I can't believe what I'm seeing -- Amazing craftsmanship!!!!


----------



## IceChant (Dec 7, 2007)

It looks great !
:tu


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice :tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Great job, hope to see more projects in the future.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Great looking box, you did some awesome work on it, thanks for sharing step by step :tu


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

Now that is a project to be proud of. The results are gorgeous. Congratulations! :tu:tu:tu


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Well done, you have created an Heirloom.:tu


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Truely a beautiful work of art. Congrats on an obviously successful project.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

tchariya said:


> One question, is there much smell from the glue/stain/laquer etc?
> Will you have to wait long for it to dissipate?


There was about 10 days between the final coat of poly and applying the cedar inside. I tried not to get too much stain and poly inside the box. About 3 or 4 days before I installed the cedar I smelled it and could only smell a faint smell. I put a box of baking soda inside and put the lid on it for for 4 days before installing the cedar. The day I installed the cedar I also sanded down the inside and wiped it out real good. I think that was sufficient.

Thanks for all the kind words everyone.

I think I will do another one soon because I had so much fun doing it.

Chas


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

Wish I had the skills to craft something like that and keep it for years, knowing I made it myself. :tu
I made a toothpick once.


----------



## Wookieefoot (Dec 26, 2007)

Awesome job, you are very talented!:tu


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

I have been meaning to do this for a while now and had some time this morning. 
So just to finish this off, here are some shots of it full.

That did not take long now did it 










































I have already been looking for my next project and the son wants me to do a wine fridge combo for him because he lives in the south. So something tells me there will be sawdust flying in the garage soon.

Thanks for all the kind words and looking at my project and hopefully I will build the next one big enough to be the last one I need,

:r OK forget that last line.

Chas


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks great! What would look great is if you built a little "bridge" to hold your hygro which would slot in between the two trays.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks Great :tu


----------

